
Grand Theft Auto V is 7 years old today - 4cao
https://www.gamezone.com/originals/grand-theft-auto-v-7-years-later/
======
4cao
Since 2018 it is also the most profitable entertainment product of all time,
overtaking movies such as "Star Wars" and "Gone With the Wind" (adjusted for
inflation). [1]

1\. [https://www.marketwatch.com/story/this-violent-videogame-
has...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/this-violent-videogame-has-made-
more-money-than-any-movie-ever-2018-04-06)

~~~
cheschire
They timed their releases perfectly. I ended up buying the game 3 times. First
was PS3, then a year or so later on PS4 because it was night and day better
graphics. Another year or so later I dropped yet another $60 on it for the
1080p60.

I'm guessing the next gen console dev cycle was just a little too short for
GTA 6 to hit the same stride though.

~~~
zamadatix
Why make GTA 6 when people are still going to buy GTA V for the PS5.

~~~
shmoogy
Because then you sell GTA6 on ps5/Xbox, and a year later PC. And 6 years later
PS6

------
sebazzz
I miss the GTA: SA game. So many fun cheats to use when you've finally
completed the game. GTA V appears to have none, in fact, no modern game
appears to have them.

~~~
4cao
There are official cheats in GTA V (not Online) too, entered by opening the
in-game mobile phone (iFruit) and dialing a certain number, for example
1-999-MAKEITRAIN to change the weather. A full list is here:
[https://gta.fandom.com/wiki/Cheats_in_GTA_V#Phone_Cheats](https://gta.fandom.com/wiki/Cheats_in_GTA_V#Phone_Cheats)

There are also many unofficial mods, including one called "Angry Planes,"
which has all kinds of aircraft following you and falling out of the sky all
around. One big repository is:
[https://www.gta5-mods.com/](https://www.gta5-mods.com/)

While mods are not allowed in GTA Online, the game has a history of various
bugs and glitches, which have been mercilessly exploited over the years:
duplicating vehicles and selling them to generate income, flying under the map
and shooting other players from underneath, etc. God mode was also possible
numerous times due to bugs, and there was a time when a payout for a mission
would have increased up to 20 times if Internet connection was lost and then
restored at a certain time when it completed. For some players finding these
has been more appealing than playing the game itself.

------
morelisp
You can do a lot of things, but not too many things - just enough things.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HZ21Lsw5WE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HZ21Lsw5WE)

~~~
beenBoutIT
Car radios in GTA never have on-the-fly volume control. When you're doing shit
in GTA and you feel the need to bump the radio at a higher volume it's a big
pain in the ass to actually do it. I've put together a dedicated stereo system
so I can turn up the volume with a physical knob but it would be a lot nicer
if this could be done natively with the PS4/PS5/PS6 controller. Ramping up
just the radio volume in real time with a swipe on the touchpad would be a
massive improvement.

------
ncheiwo
GTA was always a game you go over a friends house play around for 30 min and
it became mundane and repetitive after that. They usually had all the cheats
available. But even without it was repetitive feeling of missions though.
Punch a prostitute and see how high you can get wanted etc. entertainment
value like Hollywood blockbuster all explosions no substance I guess the
markets there of course and people enjoy that, for me felt like wasting my
life after 30 min. Maybe when the iterations get more realistic as real life
rather than Hollywood and you actually have to be a smart criminal to not get
caught it would be cool to play or still or more clever unique scenarios. To
each his own of course

~~~
flohofwoe
The GTA games actually also have a story in them, at least since the PS2 days.
I guess now GTA is mostly about the multiplayer, but the single-player stories
are unusually well crafted, for video games anyway.

~~~
4cao
There isn't much in terms of story in GTA Online but the classic GTA V
(retroactively called Story Mode) is an elaborate satire on the contemporary
American society, including the technology industry itself. While some of the
jokes might be low-brow, in general it's quite entertaining. There's even talk
radio, TV channels and social media (where you "stalk" instead of "like").

It might be fun just to take a look how some of the real-world brand names
were mangled to create their in-game equivalents: the most common beverage is
called eCola (after the bacteria), a common beer brand is Pißwasser
(Budweiser). There's a high-fashion brand called Perseus (named after a Greek
mythological figure who killed Medusa, and Medusa is featured in Versace's
real-life logo). Among the car brands, there's Schyster (Chrysler) and since
there's Vapid (Ford, made obvious by the logo), you can also find an in-game
clothes brand Tim Vapid (Tom Ford). Lacoste is Lézard (with an acute e) and
watersports equipment is branded Speedophile. These are just a few examples I
recall. One can appreciate the amount of imagination that went into coming up
with it all, especially considering these are such minor details.

~~~
Seanambers
It's my understanding that originally there was intention to flesh out the
story mode aspect of the game with DLC / downloadable content quite
significantly compared to what it is today.

As someone with no previous experience with GTA series since the original top
down view version i enjoyed the singleplayer story and experience of GTA V a
lot and the world building was amazing. I've run around the map for hours and
there's lot's of places that serve absolutely no purpose but gives the
impression that it was intended to play a part of some story at some point in
the game.

In the end I guess the online part got 'too' successful and basically made
Rockstar focus only on this portion of the game. The GTA V story mode world
seems like the minimum version for getting story mode to work. And a certain
fruit company sure gets mentioned a lot as well :)

~~~
o-__-o
> In the end I guess the online part got 'too' successful and basically made
> Rockstar focus only on this portion of the game.

Remember when TF2 found hats? Micro transactions killed Half Life 3

